# zoo's in scotland



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i have been in contact with edinburgh zoo and the butterly and insect world regarding donating some reptiles but does anyone know of any more reputable zoo's,reptile houses in scotland i could try??


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Five Sisters Zoo (Gavieside, West Calder, West Lothian) seems ok


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive been there and the guy who gives them advice on reptile keeping isnt all that clued up to be honest.
thanks anyway...also louden castle is a no no.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

What about Blaire Drummond?
Whats the reps? Something big?

As far as I'm aware Edinburgh Zoo don't have a reptile house anymore. It's to be rebuilt.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

aye two 4ft tegus lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm. I can't think of many places that would take them. I take it they are less than friendly. Not try a private sale?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weeminx said:


> aye two 4ft tegus lol


Still looking for a home for them Minx?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

friad so...they have been on hold around 5 times now to several different people...then i dont hear from them again.lol
do they think ive got nothing else better to do.lol
i am right now in talks with someone whos interested.problem i have is that most havent got what i would call decent set ups for them.im not going to give them to somebody who will just make do with a 4ft viv lol.
i would of thought these were perfect for tegu breeders...believe me if i had the room to keep them then i would but i really want to get more into uros and panthers(chams) you not want them fixx?:lol2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

Robbie said:


> Hmm. I can't think of many places that would take them. I take it they are less than friendly. Not try a private sale?


no no they are very friendly space is the issue.and they are coming out of hibernation soon and will need a massive enclosure.i already have a massive enclosure for my iguana if i make a massive enclosure i cant continue with my plan to concentrate on uromastyx.
i thought if i cant sell them maybe a decent zoo would keep them..was wanting edinburgh zoo really as the reptile keepers are really knowledable and they have a herp vet to hand also.will see what this private sell thing turns up.if nothing happens i will have to move the tegus in my bedroom and ill sleep on the floor.:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weeminx said:


> you not want them fixx?:lol2:


I'd love them, unfortunately we're not in a position to take them...at present, though we are moving at the end of January where I would be in a position to take them. If you still have not managed to re-home/sell them to somewhere suitable by then, I'd love to take them off your hands. :whistling2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

right ok...if they dont go by the time you've moved i will give them to you at a very cut price...or ill swap them for a couple of your mega ray bulbs:no1: (serious btw)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weeminx said:


> right ok...if they dont go by the time you've moved i will give them to you at a very cut price...or ill swap them for a couple of your mega ray bulbs:no1: (serious btw)


You have yourself a deal :no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

cool cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:no1:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

such a shame you haven't found a suitable home for them they are real stunners too thgought they'd have sold no prob, nice to hear people do really care for there babys and ensure they go to the right home. fingers crossed the right home comes up soon for them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried Amazonia at Motherwell.

They have a few large reptiles there and do seem to know what they are doing!

Animals | Amazonia


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks feorag will be sending them an email shortly.:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I took my granddaughters there visiting when I was up there in November. Here are a some of their reptiles and one of their monkeys (taken through glass so not fantastic quality)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok when did Lodoun Castle get a Zoo and how goo/bad is it???


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

louden castke is pants for the reps to be honest.the guys running the place say they are a reptile rescue :lol2: its all a bit of a sham:lol2:
the photos of amazonia look great but i have now found a home for the tegus.non of the zoos or reptile parks i emailed didnt reply,i suppose they thought i was a bit strange trying to donate a pair of reps to them :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Ok when did Lodoun Castle get a Zoo and how goo/bad is it???


Didn't know Loudon Castle had a zoo. Last time I was there (in May), they had a little pets corner and a bird of prey centre (not a lot of birds - cool vulture and a few Harris Hawks, but not a lot much else).




weeminx said:


> the photos of amazonia look great but i have now found a home for the tegus.non of the zoos or reptile parks i emailed didnt reply,i suppose they thought i was a bit strange trying to donate a pair of reps to them :lol2:


Shame none of them gave you the courtesy of a reply - that sort of thing really pisses me off! 

Glad you got the tegus rehomed - that was the main thing!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey There Guys!

The New Fife Animal Park Just Outside Of Cupar Has A Reptile House. Really Impressed Actually. Cracking Set-Ups. Know What There Doing.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

last time i went to the fife animal park i ended up taking the albino burmese away from them because it was covered in mites...i got it all better and took it back and saw they havent improoved anything.havent been back since.they had two male boscs living together and one male was practically eating the other one alive.i had to help remove part of a tail from a beardie as it had necrosis and it was hanging on by a thread.there was loads of other stuff i saw and i even offered my services to help them get the set ups up to scratch but they didnt want to spend any cash on getting the set ups done properly.
but if you say they are impressive now ill have to believe you but i for one will not be setting foot back there again.i heard they were selling off some of the reptile stock to anyone who said "oooh can i have that"


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

weeminx said:


> last time i went to the fife animal park i ended up taking the albino burmese away from them because it was covered in mites...i got it all better and took it back and saw they havent improoved anything.havent been back since.they had two male boscs living together and one male was practically eating the other one alive.i had to help remove part of a tail from a beardie as it had necrosis and it was hanging on by a thread.there was loads of other stuff i saw and i even offered my services to help them get the set ups up to scratch but they didnt want to spend any cash on getting the set ups done properly.
> but if you say they are impressive now ill have to believe you but i for one will not be setting foot back there again.i heard they were selling off some of the reptile stock to anyone who said "oooh can i have that"


Thats Me Telt Then :]


----------



## Cowgal (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Chick, just a minder incase you cant shift em try the Butterfly World! Nickie BTW


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Camperdown Zoo in Dundee, although small does has a Reptile house. However I think last year some no good :censor: vandals got in and horrifically injured most of the reps. I wont go into details but it was disgusting what they did.

I have not been there in a while but last time i was there it was great.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Most zoos only tend to take in animals that they consider to be endangered and are usually flooded with requests from people who can't look after their animals for whatever reason. That may be why you've had no reply. Glad you found them a home


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

ArranP said:


> Camperdown Zoo in Dundee, although small does has a Reptile house. However I think last year some no good :censor: vandals got in and horrifically injured most of the reps. I wont go into details but it was disgusting what they did.
> 
> I have not been there in a while but last time i was there it was great.


Not To Sure if they have it in the long run.
i Went there last time and they had a "creepy crawly" day on. And it was upstairs, i think it was a one off. But they just borrowed animals from keepers in the area.


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Not To Sure if they have it in the long run.
> i Went there last time and they had a "creepy crawly" day on. And it was upstairs, i think it was a one off. But they just borrowed animals from keepers in the area.


I was sure they had one. I remember they did when the bear was still at the zoo. Before it torn that guys arm off. That was years ago though, at least 10 years. I'll have to go back sometime


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

they do have a small reptile thing...they have torts.lol
last time i was there which was just b4 the vandals got in they had torts,lemurs,lynx.etc etc not much on the reptile side of things tho.

the tegus have now gone to a new home so i wont be needing a zoo in scotland.
did get a reply back from edinburgh zoo tho but because they are under refurbishment just now they couldnt take them in.thats the only zoo that replied tho.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

ArranP said:


> I was sure they had one. I remember they did when the bear was still at the zoo. Before it torn that guys arm off. That was years ago though, at least 10 years. I'll have to go back sometime


The Bears Are Still There. New Enclosure And Everything.

And I Forgot About The Tortoises, Lots Of Them.

Good News About The Tegu's :]


----------

